# Obi & Owen's intergalactic Halloween *pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think most of you know that we are Star Wars fans at our house! Of course, on picture day, the Force was just not being channeled for picture-taking. Obi and Owen kept wanting to lay down. They have worn the costumes around the house happily before but today just wasn't one of those days :smilie_tischkante: Hope you enjoy the pics anyway!

Presenting: Owen (Master Yoda) and Obi (Chewbacca):













































Obi's official Chewbacca roar!









close-up:

















and...this is what most of the photo session consisted of:

















finally, a happy pup when it's almost over!









pics from a different day! (taken from my cell phone)


















*May the Force be with you this Halloween! *


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Obi and Owen you guys make my DAY!!!!! You two are soooo cute :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Are they the cutest EVER! Love,love these pictures...totally enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

They are sooo cute!!! I have that same red throw on your couch! I got it at target and I am obsessed with it!! Thor insists on dragging it off ours to his bed lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Tooo cute!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa-their costumes are awesome. :chili: Your guys are so sweet. Happy Halloween Obi & Owen...

Boo!!! :smscare2:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

May the Force be with you Obi and Owen! Adorable doesn't do it justice. They are "From a galaxy far far away!!"


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Very cute! Love your boys:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL I got quite a chuckle out of this pair. They look pretty cute to me but they aren't going to save the galaxy today LOL.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Cute! In one of Simba's parties he was an Ewok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Love those two sweet boys in their costumes! :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is the most adorable Yoda I've ever seen! And Chewbacca is phenomenal!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- they look sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!

Owen is a perfect Yoda!!! And Obi is adorable as always making a great Chewbaca. I bet Harrison Ford would love him.

Very clever.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

These pix are fantastic! Love your boys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They are both so adorable. Love their costumes..happy halloween to you guys.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> That is the most adorable Yoda I've ever seen! And Chewbacca is phenomenal!




The boys look adorable and the fury vest goes well with Obi's fury manly chest. I'm not a Star Wars kind of person so i had no idea who Obi or Owen were dressed as from Star Wars. :brownbag: So, i'm really glad that Maggie posted who the boys were dressed as. Both of the boys look fabulous in their costumes. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Too friggin cute!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What an adorable pair :wub: :wub: I like the costumes, look comfy


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

So cute!!! Henry has the Chewbacca outfit. We actually put it on him to go to a ball game last night because it was 45 outside, it kept him nice and warm (wish I had one).


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

They look sooo cute! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG...I loved the pictures!! I mean they are just adorable! I think you did a fantastic job with them! I can't even get Toby to sit for us to take picture... its alaways such a chore to try and get him to sit still. Unless I catch off guard! Love the pics!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

They are both adorable! I love the costumes!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROTFLOL!! Oh my heavens I love these pics!! Especially the one of them laying on opposite ends of the couch. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You boys simply MUST come trick or treating at my house. I promise you the most amazing goodies if you come! And of course Mr. Obi is the perfect Chewbacca. :wub: But I have to say that Owen truly has mastered the Master Yoda look in this one!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Marisa,
You could put Obi and Owen in a paper sack and we would all love it!! They are so cute not matter what they wear. These are simply precious photos and I just look forward to the day I can hug them in person! They are practically family I wuv them so much!!! Hugs to you and the fellas! And may the force be with you!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Some days are just better than others for pictures. They are very cute no matter what position.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh they are so adorable!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Too much cuteness! Love that your pups always look so happy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! I LOVE Master Yoda (Owen) and Chewbacca (Obi)!

You guys are just too adorable!!! :wub::wub: And, your Mommy is so talented!

May the Force be with you, too, precious little ones!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's official...I am in love! Such cuties  !


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want to kiss these teddy bears they are cute cute cute


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh Marisa! I love love love your boys!!!! The pic of Obi's roar...priceless!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am replying late because I had passed out from the cuteness and just woke up. <3

I love these pics. They might not be happy but they still look ADORABLE. Too, too cute. Love their outfits and love them so much. I am also loving that pic of Obi roaring.


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

This is uber awesome! I love me some Star Wars! Great costumes and beautiful fluffs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Soooooper cute! Love these pics.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you, everyone for your nice comments . I'm so glad you enjoyed the pics! Taking pics is not easy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my!! Hands down love love love it!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They both are so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

They are so adorable!!😃


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I gotta send this to my daughter, she's a total Star Wars fan!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahhhh!! They are way too adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They are so cute!!! Those are such perfect costumes for your dynamic duo, Marisa. I think that Harrison Ford is taking the photo. B)


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So cute! Happy Halloween!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

You should have warned us there was gonna be cuteness overload! Obi is cheeky as always. And I still can't get over how good Owen looks with his new knot-less do.
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG! I keep coming back to look at these adorable pictures...can't believe I hadn't commented yet! They are way too cute, Marisa...such great costumes!


----------

